# Doxygen install failure



## jiguana (Jun 8, 2013)

I am hitting a wall on getting devel/doxygen to install. I am unable to get past the `make` command. There seems to be a LaTex error and I am not sure how to correct it. I have no idea how to use LaTex or what it is trying to do here. I see that there has been a lot of Package hyperref warning:. I tried to read and understand the referenced refman.log, but no dice for me. Any help or constructive points of direction will be gratefully appreciated. 


```
Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `\hbox' on input line 2141.

[160]

Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `math shift' on input line 2167.


Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `math shift' on input line 2167.


Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `math shift' on input line 2172.


Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `math shift' on input line 2172.


Package hyperref Warning: Token not allowed in a PDFDocEncoded string,
(hyperref)                removing `\char' on input line 2182.

[161]) [162]
Chapter 25.
(./htmlcmds.tex [163] [164] [165] [166] [167]) [168]
Chapter 26.
(./xmlcmds.tex [169]) [170]
Chapter 27.
(./langhowto.tex
Underfull \vbox (badness 10000) detected at line 50
[171]

Package longtable Warning: Column widths have changed
(longtable)                in table 27.1 on input line 127.

[172] [173]
Underfull \hbox (badness 2142) in paragraph at lines 227--228
[]\T1/phv/b/n/10 To sim-plify the main-te-nance of the lan-guage trans-la-tor c
lasses \T1/phv/m/n/10 for the sup-ported lan-guages, the
[174]
Underfull \vbox (badness 10000) has occurred while \output is active [175])
[176]
Chapter 28.
(./perlmod.tex [177] [178]) [179] [180]
Chapter 29.
(./perlmod_tree.tex

! LaTeX Error: Too deeply nested.

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.
Type  H <return>  for immediate help.
 ...                                              
                                                  
l.34 \begin{DoxyItemize}
                        
? x
! pdfTeX warning (dest): name{arch} has been referenced but does not exist, rep
laced by a fixed one

</usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/symbol/usyr.pfb></usr/local/share/
texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/symbol/usyr.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/t
ype1/bluesky/cm/cmex10.pfb>{/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/enc/dvips/psnfss/
8r.enc}</usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/times/utmr8a.pfb></usr/loca
l/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/times/utmri8a.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-di
st/fonts/type1/bluesky/cm/cmr10.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/ur
w/courier/ucrb8a.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/bluesky/cm/cmsy10
.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/bluesky/cm/cmmi10.pfb></usr/local
/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic/uhvro8a.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-
dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic/uhvb8a.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/typ
e1/urw/courier/ucrr8a.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic
/uhvb8ac.pfb></usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/urw/helvetic/uhvr8a.pfb>
Output written on refman.pdf (184 pages, 979069 bytes).
Transcript written on refman.log.
gmake[1]: *** [refman.pdf] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/doxygen-1.8.3.1/latex'
gmake: *** [pdf] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2013)

It is trying to generate a PDF document.  Do you need that?  If not, run `make config` and turn it off.  The default options for that port are all off, actually.


----------



## jiguana (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you, it works. Not sure how I got that option checked, too-fast fingers I guess.

Thanks!


----------

